# Meet The Namesake......



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

.........of this years Rufus Runs 4 Rescue.

Rufus is one of the kindest, most loving guys you'll ever meet. Living at the Sanctuary he is always in the middle of the action and gets a fairly large dose of head & belly rubs.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a sweet guy! I can see why he's the center of attention. Such soulful eyes!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a kindly yet somewhat sad expression. He reminds me of my Sam. He'd give me that look and I'd melt.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

He reminds me of my first golden, Thor.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Handsome and regal boy. I bet he will be smiling when all those donations come in for his rally.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

What a sweet boy!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

he has avery sad expression and he is a very beautiful GR

Federico


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Rufus is just gorgeous!
What is his story and will he always live at the Sanctuary, or is he available to be adopted?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rufus was a SoCal abandoned dog whose owner was just going to leave him at the shelter. One of our Golden Angels in SoCal pulled him. Unfortunately his owner didn't believe he needed to spend the money for distemper vaccine and due to the environment he was in he succumbed. After medical treatment Rufus pulled through with the side effect of muscle twitches and had just about lost the ability to stand up and walk. He was brought to the Sanctuary and the team of loving volunteers started giving him big doses of love and therapy. Jody kept him with her own goldens and showered him with the special love she has special cases. Lo and behold Rufus is a walking, galloping, bundle of love with the most gentle nature you will ever see. He has gone to a permanent foster who also has that special place in her soul for the "special" ones. And to think this gentle loving soul was almost lost simply because his owner didn't want to spend $14 on a vaccination.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE him. I, too, have a soft spot for those special needs kiddos. Bless you all for saving and loving him.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a handsome boy...I love his eyes my Chester has those eyes. People sometimes say he looks sad...no he is just milking that look to get what he wants.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Rufus is a gorgeous boy, and I'm glad that he was saved and has a permanent home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rufus*

I love Rufus, too-I love those with Special Needs.
Sounds like his foster home may be his permanent, adoptive, home!!


----------

